

Execution Makes Ideas Valuable - ddenure
http://devondenure.com/execution-makes-ideas-valuable/

======
sharemywin
I think there is an evolution to an idea :

1.) Ideas - usually some solution to a market problem.

2.) prototype - physical manifestation of your idea to show to customers..

3.) validated idea - some group of customers agree your solution will work for
them.

4.) product market fit - you can make the product and sell it for a cost that
will make a profit.

4a.) successful company - customer lifetime value greater than customer
aqusition costs for some marketing channel.

5.) scalable business - CLTV>CAC for big marketing channel(s)

